# A silly question



## DaveH (8/1/16)

What is the main difference between a jet engine and a rocket engine?

Don't bother to look on google the answer isn't there.
Have a guess 
Dave

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/16)

Interesting @DaveH 

I would say a jet engine is for flying within the atmosphere and a rocket engine for going into space

Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

@Silver you were quick - close but not quite 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (8/1/16)

The main *difference between* the two types of *engine* is that a *rocket* carries its own supply of oxygen for combustion. A *jet engine* requires oxygen from the atmosphere for combustion, and so cannot operate in the vacuum of space

I didn't google it...........I BINGED IT


----------



## Stosta (8/1/16)

A jet engine is powered to suck in air and spit it out, and a rocket engine just burns the fuel directly?


----------



## Wash (8/1/16)

Jet engines use oxygen in the atmosphere to burn (liquid) fuel.
Rocket engines carry their own oxidizing agents (not always oxygen) to mix and react with their fuel (not always liquid).

How close am I, @DaveH?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> The main *difference between* the two types of *engine* is that a *rocket* carries its own supply of oxygen for combustion. A *jet engine* requires oxygen from the atmosphere for combustion, and so cannot operate in the vacuum of space
> 
> I didn't google it...........I BINGED IT


Noooo!!!!

Even if it can give you an answer Google can't, never Bing it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (8/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Noooo!!!!
> 
> Even if it can give you an answer Google can't, never Bing it!!!


Serious ? Any reason not to ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Serious ? Any reason not to ?


No, no real reason at all! I was just joking about it because I get frustrated as my phone's default search engine is Bing, it won't let me google anything without a lot of effort, which just makes me sad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (8/1/16)

Stosta said:


> No, no real reason at all! I was just joking about it because I get frustrated as my phone's default search engine is Bing, it won't let me google anything without a lot of effort, which just makes me sad.


 Haha . Cool. Got me worried there for a second. Thought you knew something I didn't.

I also hate Bing with a passion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (8/1/16)

DaveH said:


> What is the main difference between a jet engine and a rocket engine?
> 
> Don't bother to look on google the answer isn't there.
> Have a guess
> Dave




Is this the same kinda question as to Whats the Difference between Jelly and Jam ?


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Is this the same kinda question as to Whats the Difference between Jelly and Jam ?


No - it is not about semantics.
You are all very close.
To burn the fuel oxygen is required so no real difference there. However where the oxygen comes from is different and as you have all said a rocket carries it's own supply of oxygen for the rocket engine. However if one wanted to use a jet engine in outer space it could be done by carrying it's own oxygen.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

Here's a clue, how do you know that Boeing you are sitting in on the runway has jet engines and not rocket engines? 
Dave


----------



## Sk3tz0 (8/1/16)

DaveH said:


> No - it is not about semantics.
> You are all very close.
> To burn the fuel oxygen is required so no real difference there. However where the oxygen comes from is different and as you have all said a rocket carries it's own supply of oxygen for the rocket engine. However if one wanted to use a jet engine in outer space it could be done by carrying it's own oxygen.
> Dave



Sorry there a Dirty joke that asked.. Whats the Difference between jelly and Jam  (dont think i can post the answer on the thread  )


----------



## Wash (8/1/16)

The Jet engine is capable of controlling its power-output?


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

Wash said:


> The Jet engine is capable of controlling its power-output?


So can a liquid fueled rocket engine, solid fuel - well that is on or off.
Can one get a solid fueled jet engine - yes a Ram Jet.

Another clue, one can visually see the difference quite easily. 
Dave


----------



## Wash (8/1/16)

DaveH said:


> So can a liquid fueled rocket engine, solid fuel - well that is on or off.
> Can one get a solid fueled jet engine - yes a Ram Jet.
> 
> Another clue, one can visually see the difference quite easily.
> Dave


Jet has an intake?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (8/1/16)

Wash said:


> Jet has an intake?



Well done @Wash that's correct. 
No (air) intake on a rocket engine.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash (8/1/16)

Yes! Hehe! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (8/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> Sorry there a Dirty joke that asked.. Whats the Difference between jelly and Jam  (dont think i can post the answer on the thread  )


 this is off topic forum, whats the punchline?!!!.


----------



## blujeenz (8/1/16)

Sprint said:


> this is off topic forum, whats the punchline?!!!.



Even better, park it in the *Dirty Lol's Thread.  *


----------

